# Anybody been to Lanzarote for Christmas?



## fender (13 Dec 2010)

If so can you recommend anywhere for Christmas dinner with a bit of atmosphere? Do you need to book in advance?


----------



## anastasiablu (13 Dec 2010)

My main memory of Christmas day in Lanzarote was seeing two very drunk parents with a so miserable looking child in the window of an empty restaurant in Porta del carmen. Its like any other day there with a random santa costume trying to get you into their restaurant. If you want to experince Christmas, its not the place to go. I wanted to avoid Christmas that particular year so it didn't bother me.


----------



## fender (14 Dec 2010)

I would love to hear from anybody who knows of anywhere good to go for Christmas dinner In Peurto Del Carmen. Negative replies are of no use as the trip is booked and paid for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hans (14 Dec 2010)

I dont think Anastasiablu was been negative just stating the facts. I too spent Christmas in Lanzarote because I wanted a break from Christmas and that is what I got there. It is not that busy there over Christmas so there is no need to prebook a place I would leave it until you get there and look around at what you like on menues. There are alot of good restaurants in Puerto del Carmen so you will certainly find a nice place to eat there. I wish I was you going back there again this year but have to wait until February. I'm sorry if you were hoping for christmas atmosphere but unfortunately you wont find it in PDC.


----------



## irishmoss (14 Dec 2010)

Could you try and book a meal in the Los fariones Hotel? They do a gala dinner for their guests but you may be able to book


----------



## irishmoss (14 Dec 2010)

This looks really nice
[broken link removed]

It a ten minute taxi drive from Puerta Del Carmen


----------



## irishmoss (14 Dec 2010)

here's another
[broken link removed]

Re my recommendation for Los Fariones, on refection perhaps this isn't a good choice. We stayed there during the summer but while the buffet during the day was nice dinner in the evening was very hit and miss, they really couldn't get it right at all.

I would hurry and make a reservation for the others


----------



## emmt (14 Dec 2010)

I was never there at Christmas time but I had a really nice meal in an Irish restaurant called . Now, compared to Lanzarote prices, this was pricey but felt and tasted like a Michelin starred restaurant. We got 2 starters, 2 mail meals (fillet), one dessert, a glass of wine and a bottle of wine for about EUR90. The owner made us feel really welcome and the place was very busy.

They may be like a home from home on Christmas day. Would need to prebook I'd imagine.

There was another restaurant we went to where the food was really good (Magnolia) but its just a regular PdC restaurant. Dont think it would have the Christmassy atmosphere you'd be looking for


----------

